# George Washington's Birthday.....by George!



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

President Washington refused a third term, saying to the effect, that we have been freed from the tyranny of King George, and we don't want to replace him with another one.








_"Washington left office for several reasons. He was tired. He wanted to go home. He was a humble man who had taken the job out of a sense of duty and after two terms felt he had satisfied his public obligations."_
_
"He was a GREAT man. He could have been king, but he did not want a monarchy in the US - he believed in limited government and the Republic . He did something that few men in history had done by stepping down from the height of power Voluntarily Not once but 2 times. He resigned his commission as head of the Army who had defeated the British Empire - He Literally at that time was the most powerful man on the North American continent. "

"He was General of an army that worshiped him and had little like for the Continental Congress. He could have done anything and they would have followed. What did he do? He resigned his commission and went home to be a farmer. When he finished his second presidential term ,compelled only by his sense of appropriateness and republican obligation, he went home, back to being a farmer. This is something Julius Caesar never did. Neither did Cromwell, or Napoleon or Lenin or Tito or Mao."

"In an article on Washington, David Boaz of the Cato Institute recounts a conversation that sums up Washington's character. The war had recently ended, and during a painting session, King George III asked his American born portraitist Benjamin West what Washington would do now that the war was over. West replied “ they say he will return to his farm”. This led the king to marvel “ If he does that, he will be the greatest man in the world”._


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

Here are some more Washington trivia answers:


Washington was the only Founding Fathers to free his slaves.
He was the only president who did not live in Washington D.C.
The nation's capitol, along with 1 state, 31 counties and 17 cities (Maybe 18 counting the town of "George," in central Washington State) are named in his honor.
As a farmer, Washington grew marijuana on his farm and promoted its growth as a useful economic crop throughout the nation. (In the 1790s, marijuana was typically grown for its industrial value as hemp in rope and fabrics, and for its value as soil stabilization crop. It was many years later that the recreational, medicinal and illegal use of marijuana became popular.)
As a farmer, he is credited with introducing the mule to American agriculture.
He was the first Mason to serve as president.
He was the only president to win a unanimous vote of the Electoral College.
Washington's 2nd inaugural address was the shortest inaugural address ever delivered - just 135 words.

“Nearly two hundred years after his death, no American is more instantly recognizable to--or more remote from--his descendants,” wrote Smith. “Standing in a thousand city parks, frozen in marbled veneration, the Father of His Country inspires more awe than affection.”


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

Who are we to argue with the assertion that America’s greatest leader was its first?


_It’s all true: George Washington ran two major start-ups—the army and the presidency—in addition to his farm and other businesses. Not to mention the Constitutional Convention, which he chaired._

In a nutshell, here’s how Washington worked:

He adapted. When he saw that his tobacco crop wasn’t making the grade, he tried something new, exchanging high-status tobacco for more diversified crops, including alfalfa, buckwheat and hemp.


He guarded the troops. Even without modern-day knowledge of germs and sanitation,Washington kept a sharp-eye out to ensure strict sanitation in army latrines. He also threatened his men with court-martial for any unsanitary behavior.


He valued intelligence. He always sent scouts to observe and report on the enemy, eventually developing a network of spies.


He deferred to experts. Washington’s artillery commander, Henry Knox, had little experience but knew the history of heavy weapons. Knox added an artillery company to every brigade of infantry, an innovation that made the army more formidable.


He went with the flow. Washington wanted the French fleet, headed by Rochambeau, to help him take back New York. Instead, Rochambeau ignored him and sailed south to Yorktown, eventually winning the war. Washington basically said: OK.


He believed. In 1783, with a desperate, unpaid army on his hands, Washington so believed a turnaround was possible that he convinced his officers of it.


He gave second chances. President Washington named as ambassador to France an out-of-control smart aleck. The president had to discipline his ambassador but also expressed the “fullest confidence” in his ability to improve. He did.
— Adapted from George Washington on Leadership, Richard Brookhiser, Basic Books.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

Dan Rodgers is George Washington


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

George Washington's Favorite Foods  (LINK)





"George Washington himself, although a farmer,  a man of the land, was yet a figure of refined standing and both during his  presidency and after he kept a bountiful table.   He and Martha were constant if somewhat reluctant hosts.  It is said that during the twenty years after  George left the presidency, that they only dined alone twice."

"So, what might a guest have found on the  table at Mount Vernon?  George Washington  was extremely fond of fish, served in many ways.  He ate it almost daily, often at breakfast  with the *Hoe Cakes* he  loved.  Hoe Cakes, _(originally having  been baked on a hoe that had been heated in a fire,)_ are basically a pancake made with corn instead of wheat flour.  The original ones that Washington would have  eaten were leavened with yeast.  The  recipe I have provided here used baking powder.   He ate them with melted butter and honey."

"Favorites of his that appeared on the Mount  Vernon table frequently were Mashed Sweet Potatoes, *String Beans with Almonds*, *Steak and Kidney Pie*, and *Fish Muddle*.  Favorite  desserts were Tipsy Cake, also  known as Trifle, and Martha Washington’s Whisky   Cake .  He was very fond of Porter, a dark ale, but  Madera and Wine were usually present at the table as well. He loved pickles and  other condiments, particularly Mushroom Catsup. "


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

"George Washington wasn’t just one of America’s founding fathers. He is also known as the father of the american foxhound. George Washington owned a variety of dogs from herding dogs to lap dogs but hunting hounds were his passion. So much so that he spent years trying to breed a super hound just for fox hunting. "


----------



## toffee (Feb 22, 2020)

George had a lot of ambition it seems -more than some I care to name '
happy birthday Mr President ………...…..!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2020)

_"A lottery is the perfect tax...laid only upon the willing." - _George Washington


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

Sixth grade project -- student dressed as George Washington describes how he is providentially protected in a battle near the Monongahela River on July 9, 1755.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2020)

Love this thread

Thanks, Meanderer

Happy Birthday, George


----------



## Devi (Feb 22, 2020)

What an impressive man. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

The Marriage of George and Martha Washington


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

The first one dollar bill with George Washington’s picture was issued in 1869: '


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

Washington puts an end to the Newburgh Conspiracy  (LINK)

George Washington's speech at Newburgh.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2020)

George Washington and the faithful groomsman Jocko Graves.

https://www.blackpast.org/african-american-history/graves-jocko-1764-1776/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

George Washington | Madame Tussauds Washington, DC


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Beautiful man!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Paperback                                                                                                                                                            – Multiple Formats, January 9, 2007


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2020)

George Washington monument Boonsboro maryland


----------

